# pkg update not working



## sharif_mun (Jul 12, 2018)

When I enter "pkg update -f"  command the following results shows

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/meta.txz: No route to host
repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz: No route to host
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Updating OPNsense repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository OPNsense load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-OPNsense.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
pkg: http://pkg.opnsense.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/17.7/latest/meta.txz: No route to host
repository OPNsense has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: http://pkg.opnsense.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/17.7/latest/packagesite.txz: No route to host
Unable to update repository OPNsense
Error updating repositories!
```

But my ping result is ok

```
PING pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org (149.20.1.201): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 149.20.1.201: icmp_seq=0 ttl=45 time=267.012 ms
64 bytes from 149.20.1.201: icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=267.605 ms
64 bytes from 149.20.1.201: icmp_seq=2 ttl=45 time=268.078 ms
64 bytes from 149.20.1.201: icmp_seq=3 ttl=45 time=268.928 ms
64 bytes from 149.20.1.201: icmp_seq=4 ttl=45 time=269.515 ms
64 bytes from 149.20.1.201: icmp_seq=5 ttl=45 time=265.819 ms
```

"uname -a" result is

```
FreeBSD USER.localdomain 11.0-RELEASE-p15 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p15 #0 212f26a14(stable/17.7): Fri Dec  1 04:52:32 BDT 2017     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  amd64
```
"pkg -vv" result is

```
Version                 : 1.10.2
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-11";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
DEFAULT_ALWAYS_YES = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "FreeBSD:11:amd64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:11:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
HTTP_USER_AGENT = "pkg/1.10.2";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
    all-depends = "query %dn-%dv";
    annotations = "info -A";
    build-depends = "info -qd";
    cinfo = "info -Cx";
    comment = "query -i \"%c\"";
    csearch = "search -Cx";
    desc = "query -i \"%e\"";
    download = "fetch";
    iinfo = "info -ix";
    isearch = "search -ix";
    prime-list = "query -e '%a = 0' '%n'";
    prime-origins = "query -e '%a = 0' '%o'";
    leaf = "query -e '%#r == 0' '%n-%v'";
    list = "info -ql";
    noauto = "query -e '%a == 0' '%n-%v'";
    options = "query -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    origin = "info -qo";
    provided-depends = "info -qb";
    raw = "info -R";
    required-depends = "info -qr";
    roptions = "rquery -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    shared-depends = "info -qB";
    show = "info -f -k";
    size = "info -sq";
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;
PLIST_ACCEPT_DIRECTORIES = false;
IP_VERSION = 0;
AUTOMERGE = true;
VERSION_SOURCE = "";
CONSERVATIVE_UPGRADE = true;
PKG_CREATE_VERBOSE = false;
AUTOCLEAN = false;
DOT_FILE = "";
REPOSITORIES {
}
VALID_URL_SCHEME [
    "pkg+http",
    "pkg+https",
    "https",
    "http",
    "file",
    "ssh",
    "ftp",
    "ftps",
    "pkg+ssh",
    "pkg+ftp",
    "pkg+ftps",
]
ALLOW_BASE_SHLIBS = false;
WARN_SIZE_LIMIT = 1048576;
METALOG = "";


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
  OPNsense: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.opnsense.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/17.7/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 11,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/local/etc/pkg/fingerprints/OPNsense"
  }
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.0 has been EoL since November 2017 and is not supported any more. And OPNSense is not supported at all here. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 12, 2018)

For reasons stated by SirDice I'm not going to follow up on this post, but I am willing to throw you a bit of a bone: "_No route to host_" means that there's something wrong with your routing table somewhere. It literally means that the host has no means to reach whatever it is you're trying to access.


----------



## sharif_mun (Jul 15, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> For reasons stated by SirDice I'm not going to follow up on this post, but I am willing to throw you a bit of a bone: "_No route to host_" means that there's something wrong with your routing table somewhere. It literally means that the host has no means to reach whatever it is you're trying to access.



But my ping result is ok on pkg.FreeBSD.org


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 15, 2018)

Can you ping the repository?
http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly

As far as I can tell all FreeBSD 11.x branches use the same repository.
I have never used two repositories. This sounds like the issue.
How does your system know which to draw from?
Plus you are using 'latest' from OPN and 'quarterly' from FreeBSD repository.
The whole thing sounds like a mess. The exact reason we don't support it.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 15, 2018)

Back when I grew too big for my britches on pfSense I decided I wanted GPSd on pfSense.
It did not exist in their packages so I added it from FreeBSD.
I can tell you this. Its a delicate dance. I had to change the package repository to FreeBSD, install my package then revert repository back to pfSense and lock package GPSd.
You don't want to install anything that has dependencies on anything already installed on pfSense or that would make a mess.
That was 3 years ago. Maybe now you can have dual repositories.
My guess is your doing it wrong. One repository or the other and not both.
If I remember right while temporarily on the foreign repository do not upgrade your packages.
Just install what you need and revert back and lock.

Perhaps I am wrong and their repository is only for custom packages and they use FreeBSD base packages. I dunno. Not my OS.


----------

